# Tyres for canal towpath?



## rossw46 (25 Aug 2017)

In the good weather I use my carbon roadbike with carbon wheels and rim brakes (carbon brake tract), and based on my experience of commuting in London with this setup over the past winter, and even wet summer days, the brakes are just completely inadequate once wet.

So, happy days, it's new bike day tomorrow (2nd hand boardman CX bike) that has an Aluminium frame, carbon forks and disc brakes, exactly what I had on my list as something to batter through winter. It has some fairly knobly Schwalbe tyres on looking at the photos. My commute will be about 8 miles towpath, and 6 miles road, in the cold/dark/wet conditions. What's your recommendation on the tyres, leave the knoblies on, or something else?

Also, anyone know of some good mud-guards?

Cheers - Ross


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2017)

I did similar a couple of winter's back and had little trouble with shwalbe durano plus, although everyone will have their favourites. You wouldn't need knobbly tyres on a canal path.


----------



## sleuthey (25 Aug 2017)

Mainly ride on tarmac myself so can't make a specific recommendation but some of the touring tyres on the Schwalbe website look suited to your commute. 

My gut reaction is that Nobblies would be overkill for towpath as Slick has already suggested.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Aug 2017)

Happily ride anything on a towpath with no concerns, but maybe that's just me?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2017)

Marathon Plus


----------



## rossw46 (25 Aug 2017)

Thanks, I've ridden a bit of off road in my local forest in the winter where knoblies are essential, and you've confirmed my thoughts that they'll be overkill, I want tyres that'll be ok on the towpath, and also good braking on wet roads with a balance of not too much rolling resistance, I think the Schwalbe Marathon Plus is winning, I looked at the duranos, but I reckong the braking/grip on road will be better with 32mm or 35mm tyres.

Any suggestions on mudguards?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2017)

rossw46 said:


> Thanks, I've ridden a bit of off road in my local forest in the winter where knoblies are essential, and you've confirmed my thoughts that they'll be overkill, I want tyres that'll be ok on the towpath, and also good braking on wet roads with a balance of not too much rolling resistance, I think the Schwalbe Marathon Plus is winning, I looked at the duranos, but I reckong the braking/grip on road will be better with 32mm or 35mm tyres.
> 
> Any suggestions on mudguards?



Personally I would have metal ones, I kept snapping the plastic ones. 

I currently use Specialized plug and play, did snap the rear bracket (a fair bit of bridleway riding killed it), but rather than getting it replaced I drilled a hole in the mudguard and bolted it direct to the frame.


----------



## rossw46 (25 Aug 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Happily ride anything on a towpath with no concerns, but maybe that's just me?



I reckon the Conti GP 4000 SII on my road/summer bike would be wrecked fairly quick on the towpath, and for the other section of my commute on cold/wet roads, they're not ideal either. I also think the knobblies currently on the CX bike I'm buying tomorrow are overkill, so I'm looking for the happy medium at the moment, which may be the Schawalbe Marathon Plus...


----------



## I like Skol (25 Aug 2017)

I will change my recommendation actually. My experience of Continental Grand Sport Race tyres is definitely negative. The replacement Vittoria Randonneur pro tyres have been faultless and puncture free despite some very rough urban abuse. So much so that I have a set waiting to go on my commuter as soon as the current Schwalbes finally die. So basically my recommendation is do not get Continentals.....


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2017)

I've got 32mm Durano (not plus) on my CX team
I didn't like the knobblies, felt slippery on roads (maybe just because I'm used to slick road tyres). I hated M+ in 28 on a prior bike

Mudguards, I have SKS commuters (bought from and fitted by Halfords)


----------



## lazyfatgit (25 Aug 2017)

I rode schwalbe marathons without too many dramas on towpaths a fair bit. 28mm marathons. Not as heavy (or robust) as the pluses, never had any dramas other than when I got stuck in one long mud patch and ran out of traction.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Aug 2017)

Just bought a Schwalbe Marathon Cross 37c and as I couldn't get a pair a 40c Schwalbe Tyrago. They both have the same tread pattern and recommend tp of 60 psi. Cope very well with soft loose surfaces down here as well as harder tracks. Roll well on the tarmac too. About £15 new in the U.K. Available in 35c.


----------



## growingvegetables (25 Aug 2017)

Depends on the towpath surface? I have everything from super smooth tarmacked to unridable rocky surfaces around me .


----------



## I like Skol (25 Aug 2017)

rossw46 said:


> Also, anyone know of some good mud-guards?
> Cheers - Ross





Supersuperleeds said:


> Personally I would have metal ones, I kept snapping the plastic ones.


Personally, my experience would be to go for SKS Chromoplastics because mine have done over 17,000 miles of abusive riding including some off-road and occasional flights of stairs, mixed in with regular bunny hopping up and down kerbs. Apart from the aluminium rivets rotting out they have been trouble free. Can't really ask for more?


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2017)

If you have the CX Team you will need to be a bit creative fitting the front mudguard. Mine is a 2014 and has had Schwalbe Land Cruisers in 35C guise for a long time (7000 miles), but I have just switched to Marathon Greenguards as they are about half the weight with the same level on P fairy resistance. 
Mudguards are SKS chromoplastics, and been on since day 1 with no issues. Bike is year round commuter and family bike so had it's fair share of roads and towpaths and rain, sleet etc etc.


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2017)

I find SKS guards a bit too brittle on my weekend bike but thats probably to do with my riding style and I've probably kept them on too long and I suspect other guards will be the same with me. Never really had a problem with them though on my commuter bikes where my riding is more relaxed.


----------



## mjr (26 Aug 2017)

I endorse the chromoplastic and Marathon suggestion. You probably neither want nor need plus. My preferred tyre is currently actually Delta Cruisers in 37mm but I don't mind fixing an occasional puncture (last one two months ago, cycling most days, average maybe 20miles a day)


----------



## Alan O (26 Aug 2017)

I've got a steel tourer that I ride a fair bit on canal towpaths, and I use Marathon Greenguards on it and they seem just about perfect for the job to me. SKS Chromoplastic mudguards too.


----------



## Venod (26 Aug 2017)

Marathon Races 30mm have been good for me on towpaths etc, SKS longboards are my mudguard choice, Vittoria XN pro CX tyres have a file tread and are also are also good on the road.


----------



## rossw46 (26 Aug 2017)

I appreciate all your wisdom. I've oredered 32mm Schwalbe Marathons, and the SKS mudguards, bring on the winter commute.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Aug 2017)

There isn't a standard tow path surface.
Locally it varies between decent tarmac, pot holes , loose gravel , compact gravel , cobbles and botched patches.

So no tyre will be just right on all of them


----------



## SuperHans123 (28 Aug 2017)

Marathon Plus gets my vote and I only ride on towpaths.


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2017)

Tyre choice will depend upon the tow path condition. If very muddy you will need knobblies. My regular path and tow path is very muddy even in summer


----------

